# Router lift purchase



## bigdogmedia66 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, this is my first post. I have been into woodworking since I was in seventh grade. I'm now 42 and have learned a few tricks along the way. I recently decided to purchase a router lift but I need advise on which one works the best. I have a Dewalt DW618. Thanks!!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a Jessem for my 3hp PC router. I like it very much. 
Gene


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings (your name here) and wilcome to the router forums. Don't have a lift, mine already has one. However I am sure you will get good information here on the forum from the pro's.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

I had this one a while back and really liked it. Expensive, but worked very well.

Router Raizer - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a Jessem for my DW625. It is really great.The ease of use is amazing. Accuracy of cutter height is so precise.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome!
Can't go wrong with the Jessum if you get a new one, the older models aren't near as good. 
Things to look at are 
1: what does it take to adjust the height?
2: How do you change the bit?
3. Will your router fit their holder?
5. Is it easy to add a vac?
I"m sure the members here can add more, but these are what I look for. And with me "It's can I justfy the cost to the little lady!"
Harry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Not to sure why you would buy a Jessum lift, for the same price you can buy a router that has a build in lift kit 

========


----------



## bob156235 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Router Lift*

I also have a "Router Raizer" by Router Technologies coupled with a 3-1/4 Triton. Nothing but satisfied with the $90.00 device!

good luck,
Bob


----------



## donald201 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Built in*



bigdogmedia66 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post. I have been into woodworking since I was in seventh grade. I'm now 42 and have learned a few tricks along the way. I recently decided to purchase a router lift but I need advise on which one works the best. I have a Dewalt DW618. Thanks!!


Hi, I faced the same situation. I answered the question by buying a Freud 1702 with an above the table setup built in. It allows me to lift the router without going under the table. It seems to do everything the lift would have done. I am sure that as I get more into this I might want to demand the higher accuracy that the lifts seem to claim. So far so good. I don't think that the lifts justify the price.

Don


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I bought the Benchdog Pro and paired it up with Porter Cable's 7518 Speedmatic 15 Amp 3-1/4 HP Fixed Base 5-Speed Router, with fuel injection and turbocharger (okay, maybe the couple thins were exaggerations). 

Before buying, I did a lot of reading and concluded, if price were not an issue, this was the one I wanted. Every opinion I reviewed indicated individuals were happy with their purchases.

With a remote switch installed, and speed changes aside, it can be operated entirely from above. Bit changes are a breeze and are actually quicker than on my hand held units.

This thing is built to last. and then some. You'd use it decades, then pass it on. The base plate is machined steel. One of the things that pushed me toward it. I've managed to kill three of the plastic base plates. Two just getting them level to their tables (the hold down screws were farther in than the mount screws, which allows enough pressure to crack the phenolic).

Everything was ready to go out of the box and installing the PC router was a drop in affair. Others might require an adapter. 

Now that I have my table up and going, I find myself doing things, without a second thought, I would have avoided them before.


----------



## bigdogmedia66 (Sep 25, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with the Pinnacle Premium Router Quick-Lift that Woodcraft sells?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

For 20 plus years, I have used wood table tops without a plate, height issues (lack of height, depth of cut). Polycarbonate plates, not bad, but no reducing rings, so you have to take care corners don't dip. and then alloy plates. All adjustments were from below with a home made height adjuster. Then I bought the Jessem router lift. There are not many products available in U.K. I put off making a table for both the Jessem and the Incra Ultimate for a while and then built 2 this year. The Jessem is great to use, setups are easily repeatable, it is safe and sturdy. A cranked spanner would be an advantage, but for bits up to 22mm dia I use a box spanner.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I haven't used the Pinnacle but have the Incra Mast-R-Lift (made by Jessem with Jessem's lift mechanism and Incra's large rare earth magnet "Magna-lock" reducing rings. With those large rings, the Jessem mechanism and a PC7518, the router raises far enough above the table to not only permit bit changes but the lower wrench lays flat on my router table, so no need for cranked neck on the wrench.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Not to sure why you would buy a Jessum lift, for the same price you can buy a router that has a build in lift kit
> 
> ========


Came with the table. Package deal, set up to fit my table saw. Got a fence that can be offset in 100ths of an inch, profile inserts, vacuum ports, hold down fingers and bridged feather boards, plus the 3 hp PC router motor. All for less than my F250 cost.:dance3:


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey there Bigdog..

take a look at woodpeckers/Inca PRLv2. I've gone one of these and I got to tell ya, the thing is just great! The thumb wheel micro adjustment feature is very cool. The lift itself is solid, well build. I've got a milwaukee 5625 sitting in it and have yet to meet its match..Good luck with whatever you choose!!


----------



## bigdogmedia66 (Sep 25, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Hey there Bigdog..
> 
> take a look at woodpeckers/Inca PRLv2. I've gone one of these and I got to tell ya, the thing is just great! The thumb wheel micro adjustment feature is very cool. The lift itself is solid, well build. I've got a milwaukee 5625 sitting in it and have yet to meet its match..Good luck with whatever you choose!!


I decided to get the Woodpeckers PRL V2. and I also purchased a Porter Cable 7518 to go with it. I can't wait to get it all working. :lol:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Not to sure why you would buy a Jessum lift, for the same price you can buy a router that has a build in lift kit
> 
> ========


 
There you go Bob. Using common sense on us again!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

You gonna love it!!! Excellent combination...


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Hey there Bigdog..
> 
> take a look at woodpeckers/Inca PRLv2. I've gone one of these and I got to tell ya, the thing is just great! The thumb wheel micro adjustment feature is very cool. The lift itself is solid, well build. I've got a milwaukee 5625 sitting in it and have yet to meet its match..Good luck with whatever you choose!!


+1

Great combo!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

it is a great setup...


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> it is a great setup...


I see I am going to have upgrade my fence but I do not recognize the right angle fence. Did you make that?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Brad...

the fence is a "jessem Mite-r-slide" that I adapted to the Incra fence...works great..
mundo bucks though...a bit over the top as someone made a point to mention in here, but
that was the whole idea when I began to build this thing...


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I've been using the Benchdog Pro lift since last fall and am still very happy I bought it. Like Dejure, I'm using a 75182 motor with the lift. Today was the 1st time I took it out of the shop and brought it to the job. 

No question the price is/was high for the unit, even higher now since I bought mine, but the tool makes my work faster and more accurate, I still make a test and adjust for the right profile, but it's so bloody fast. I'm able to justify the lift cost because of the amount of work/time the tool saves me from the system I was using for so many years.

The BD PL is a heavy duty beast, but it moves smoothly, no jerky motion even when the elevator rod threads fill up with dust and chips. The lift lock is easy to get at and use and secures the elevator without overly tightening the knob, due to the large footprint area of the lock rod. The on/off switch and the speed lever are easy to get at too. The elevator nut is recessed just enough so that most times a deep breath and blow clears it out for the speed wrench which is marked with .001 increments.

There are a number of lifts offered, some have table top thumb wheels for micro adjustments I think I like that idea but have no experience with the operation to know if it works as good as it sounds.

As Bobj3 knows some people have the router before the lift, so unless you want a 2nd, 3rd or 4th router, (how many routers you got Bobj3?) buying another router for the built in lift isn't cost effective. In my case if the 75182 dies I could use my old 7537 motor in the lift as back up. Know that like most of the quality lifts the BDPL also has adapters to accommodate smaller diameter router bodies


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ron...

the thumb wheel does work as well as desribed. I will add however that there is a little bit of freeplay between swings of up and down... no biggie, but does show up as a couple .001's on the indicator. I base this on watching the dial indicator on the lift and compare it to the digital readout i have attached. I finished up my table a month or so ago and so far, (with limited use) not an issue at all...


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Ron...
> 
> the thumb wheel does work as well as desribed. I will add however that there is a little bit of freeplay between swings of up and down... no biggie, but does show up as a couple .001's on the indicator. I base this on watching the dial indicator on the lift and compare it to the digital readout i have attached. I finished up my table a month or so ago and so far, (with limited use) not an issue at all...


I agree with 2Skies. I find it funny though that before using the V2, I was happy to get within several hundredths. Now I fuss over thousands of an inch.

Why? Because it is so easy to actually accomplish with the dial indicator and thumb wheel on the face of the lift.

I was so tired of "router diving". Those days are over.

I do not even have a door on my table!

Time will tell if the brake holds but so far, it is spot on with no additional fuss.

I may retire my digital calipers if this keeps up!!!!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I think the trick to the brake will be to simply not "over tighten" the thing.....


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

*A gruding thumbs up*

Like many, I find myself inclined to defend my purchases, whether they deserve it or not (you know, the "my Ford/Chevy is better than your "Ford/Chevy" thing). However, after looking at your Wood Pecker units, I have to admit it would have been a tough choice between it and my Bench Dog, had that unit been around when I was choosing.

Though I wont be trying to swap out my set up any time soon, they look pretty darn impressive and it appears someone looking for a good unit would do well to consider them. 

The ads I looked at don't indicate what the Wood Pecker is made of, but it looks like its using a thick (solid) aluminum plate. I don't see that as a draw back from the iron used in the Bench Dog, since most of us won't be using them for anvil bases. I still like being able to use a standard speed wrench or ratchet to raise and lower the bench dog, but it looks like the Wood Pecker may make up for that sin in other ways. It sure is purty (yeah, that's a complement).


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Dejure said:


> I still like being able to use a standard speed wrench or ratchet to raise and lower the bench dog.


A speed wrench is a good productivity tool but my Incra/Jessem lift uses a 1/4 hex key. This sounds bad until you remember that's the standard hex bit size... so any bit, turned 180* and inserted in my power screwdriver (run slowly)... 

It, and a position indicator like TwoSkies57 has makes it easy for me to lower the router and bit when I take a break or quit for the night and returning it to its former position is just as easy. I'm a fan of things that make being safe quick and easy.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Dejure said:


> The ads I looked at don't indicate what the Wood Pecker is made of, but it looks like its using a thick (solid) aluminum plate.
> 
> I still like being able to use a standard speed wrench or ratchet to raise and lower the bench dog, but it looks like the Wood Pecker may make up for that sin in other ways. It sure is purty (yeah, that's a complement).


The Woodpecker is made from aluminum for the plate and most of the body and uses 1" steel guide rods.

Woodpecker still makes a crank handle unit but justified the quick turn adjustment handle by severly reducing the chance that the crank handle would interfere with the fence or your work once everything was jigged up, if you wanted to make small changes during the setup. Also eliminate all the cranking up and down to make bit changes.

This latter feature really is a plus for me because I am frequently switching between 1/4" and 1/2" collets for different operations.

But, you know how it goes, the second you buy a product, someone else comes out with a slicker and\or better design. So, just like computers, you just have to buy it and can't worry about the latter. It is inevitable.

Happy routing!!!!


----------



## bigdogmedia66 (Sep 25, 2009)

I finished my table saw router table cabinet combo. I'm very happy with the outcome. I've been playing with the router, and it is to easy to change bits. I'm going to enjoy working with the router even more now. I would post pictures but I'm not allowed to post any until I've 10 posts. Sorry.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

bigdogmedia66 said:


> I finished my table saw router table cabinet combo. I'm very happy with the outcome. I've been playing with the router, and it is to easy to change bits. I'm going to enjoy working with the router even more now. I would post pictures but I'm not allowed to post any until I've 10 posts. Sorry.


Well, if you respond to this post and a few others to follow, we should get you to ten posts pretty quick!

You are really going to enjoy the PRLV2!!!! I have mine tied to a Milwaukee 6525-20 router.

Send us photos of your table, as soon as you are able.

Congratulations!!


----------



## bigdogmedia66 (Sep 25, 2009)

timbertailor said:


> Well, if you respond to this post and a few others to follow, we should get you to ten posts pretty quick!
> 
> You are really going to enjoy the PRLV2!!!! I have mine tied to a Milwaukee 6525-20 router.
> 
> ...


I'm loving it already. I've been dealing with changing bits under the table for a while and finally decided on redoing my setup after the last big project and having to change bits a lot.


----------



## bigdogmedia66 (Sep 25, 2009)

Well guys, I can finally post a link to my table saw router table cabinet. Let me know what you guys think. Thanks.

Cabinet


----------



## Gmex (Sep 16, 2009)

*Router Lift*

Nice setup you have TS/RT combo. Good looking cabinet. I have the Pinnacle version of your lift. Have just finished RT top and partial cabinet base. Will post pics when I can.

G.L.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeah!!!!

Years back, I ran across a similar setup in a wood working magazine. At the time I thought that was one of the most effiecient uses of space/equipment and storage. 

Great Job....


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice setup, bigdogmedia...


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Well done big dog!

I wish I had the space for such a large work surface area that your cabinet provides.

Building a cabinet for my table saw is on my short list. Could really use a revamp and more storage specific to the TS.

It will probably get done after the router table cabinet.

This list never seems to get shorter but at least I get ideas from people like you that make my life easier.

Enjoy!


----------



## bigdogmedia66 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks to all of you guys. I'm really going to enjoy routing now without the big mess, and pain in the a__ bit changing and adjusting.


----------



## smartin (Jul 19, 2009)

i don't mean to make them publicity but you should check the link below
they have some awsome stuff for router

www.incra.com


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful setup. I just put my router in my table saw also. No store-bought fixtures or anything, just my own little design. Nothing too special. Also built a fence for it on the back of my table saw sacrificial fence. It's making my life so much easier.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

smartin said:


> i don't mean to make them publicity but you should check the link below
> they have some awsome stuff for router
> 
> Dovetails & Precision Woodworking with Incra Fences, Jigs, Rules and Other Precise Woodworking Tools


This place is dangerous. I can hardly go to their site any more without spending money. To make it worse, they just sent me a coupon for $20 off the Wonder Fence Upgrade.

I can already feel the tenseness in the air when UPS comes a knockin!!!!!


----------

